# Anyone into portable audio?



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

I just got a headphone amp, and although it was designed for IEMs (I'm thinking about picking up a set of Livewires) and have been using them on my Beyerdynamic DT880s. It sounds alot better... everything is sort of "crisper" and better controlled. The dynamics are there too. World of difference, I've been running them off my PC soundcard for the last couple years.

The amp is an RSA Tomahawk. Only thing wrong with it I've noticed is the volume knob is noisy.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes, my car has wheels.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/4132147-post1885.html


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

I've used a HeadRoom Total AirHead for the past decade, just about. Their crossfade HRTF circuit makes headphone listening more enjoyable to me.

Current headphone lineup is Senn 580, Etymotic for Altec im716, Senn PX100, Koss KSC-75, Koss KSC-55 with KSC-35 earclips. The first ones are for home, the second for commuting/traveling, and the rest for working out.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

Autiophile said:


> I've got a Xin supermacro v4, couple pairs of ety's, three sets of grados and a couple sets of sennheisers. I used the xin and the etys a lot when I flew a few times a week but now that I'm traveling less I've invested in a desktop DAC/amp combo for use with my computer and I'm quite happy. The ER-4ps have been my favorite among all my headphones.
> 
> I would like to pick up some 880s sometime.


They are superb. I want to pick up a pair of the new ones, as mine rattle at certain bass frequencies... blown driver, but somehow they still sound sublime.

I've been listening to mine for so long, and I still love them. And now coupled with an amp... wow.

Highly recommended!

I'd love to try out a few of the higher end sets from Sennheiser. I believe my first set of headphones that I really loved were a set of HD500's. They looked excellent, were comfortable and I thought they sounded great. I remember going back to them once after using the 880s for a little while and oh my, they sounded awful... bass was exponentially more pronounced, and overall they were just terrible compared to the 880s.


----------

